# What happend to this snail?



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

This is one of ten mystery snails I have. I noticed this one looked strange two days ago, it remained active up until this morning when I moved it to isolation where it died. It appeared that its shell had turned soft...i'm not sure because I didn't touch it, but I have a picture... any idea what happened to it? Should I be concerned for the remaining snails? 

Water Tests:

Ammonia= 0mg/L

Nitrite= 0.1mg/L or less

Nitrate= 5mg/L or less

pH= 7

KH= 20mg/L


----------



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I had dismissed the snail death as an anomaly, but now I am seeing evidence of the same degeneration of the shells of more snails. I noticed that my tap water pH is 7 but drops to 6.7 in my aquarium, I believe it is the low pH that is damaging the snails. But what is causing the drop in pH? and what can I do to stop it? I would like to maintain pH @ 7.2.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Is this a planted tank you are housing the snails in? I am having the same problem. You can add crushed coral to the filter and try that.. I added liquid calcium to the tank once or twice. 

Larger water changes might help too if your source is from the tap


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What sort of substrate do you have? Do you have driftwood? do you have co2?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You can also use Sodium Bicarbonate (baking soda)or a cuttle bone like what the birds use.


----------



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

A cuttle bone. really? I'll try that if i cant get crushed coral, What about Aragonite ? I have some Aragonite...I know it will raise hardness but will it affect pH? It is a planted tank, with driftwood and flourite substrate. No Co2 yet. I also dose sporadically with "Flourish" and big als multi-purpose plant food supplement.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Anything calcium based will do. I usually throw in a piece of limestone. That way it still looks decrative but serves a function for the inverts in the tank.


----------

